# Samsung MFP scanner doesn't work

## hrnick

Hi!

I've got a Samsung SCX-4521F multi function printer. Printing works perfectly but I can't get the scanner to work. I'm using the unified Samsung driver installed with the ebuild found here. I've tried to follow the gentoo USB scanner guide and this post but without any success.

This is the output from sane-find-scanner:

```
$ sane-find-scanner -q

found USB scanner (vendor=0x04e8 [Samsung], product=0x3419 [SCX-4x21 Series]) at libusb:008:008
```

And scanimage:

```
$ scanimage -L

No scanners were identified. If you were expecting something different,

check that the scanner is plugged in, turned on and detected by the

sane-find-scanner tool (if appropriate). Please read the documentation

which came with this software (README, FAQ, manpages).
```

I've added smfp to /etc/sane.d/dll.conf and /etc/udev/rules.d/70-libsane.rules looks like this:

```
$ cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-libsane.rules

# Samsung|SCX-4521F

SYSFS{idVendor}=="04e8", SYSFS{idProduct}=="3419", MODE="664", GROUP="scanner"
```

And yes, I have enabled both the scanner and usb USE flags.  :Smile: 

Any ideas what could be wrong?

----------

## nordic bro

I have the scx4213f (iirc, it's mfp mono laser) and used this guy's repackaged tars instead of ebuilds and whatnot:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=341621

you prolly don't need that since you have printing although I do not at all like samsung's really lame linux unified driver pkg since it puts crap *everywhere* like *.desktop files in /sbin, etc.; maybe the ebuild prevents that kind of sloppiness, don't know.

anyway, that link should help with the scanner but since I set up mine different than yours, your true fix could be something much simpler than having to scour that link.  it might be best to just visit his site, grab the files and look for discrepancies.  I set mine up some time ago, did have the same missing scanner prob initially but don't recall how I sorted it out, sorry.

incidentally, apparently the samsung linux drivers use very ancient libs for scanner which one side-effect seems to be that xsane will crash trying to scan at anything over 600dpi.

----------

## hrnick

Thank's for your reply!

I looked at the post and tried to follow it without any success. What I eventually did was to remove cups, sane and everything related to it, reinstall it and add the printer in cups and then in sane. I don't know what the problem was but it's solved now in some way.  :Smile: 

----------

